# Varmintal E caller



## AB longbow (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi I an new to the sight and predator hunting. I made a varmintal E caller and loaded his mp3 and i have a humm that only play over the speaker i dont get it when i play it on my computer. Can any one help? Thank you


----------



## AB longbow (Jan 14, 2012)

Sorry wrong forum


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum AB longbow.
Is your speaker wired correctly ? Do you have a Radio Shack nearby?..Those guys may be able to help


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

you also have to run it through a amp if i am correct. the mp3 player does not have enough watts to fire off the big speakers i think. just dont quote me on that...lol


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT AB longbow.


----------



## Trickrick (Feb 19, 2012)

Radio Shack has a small amp that you run your mp3 player into. Costs about $15 at Radio Shack.
Hope this helps


----------



## badbowtie614 (Feb 8, 2012)

The amp works good until it gets below freezing then you will have to put a hand warmer on it to keep the battery warm. Mine got cold last night and i had to put a fresh battery in it then it worked fine.


----------

